# Temporary outhouse Legal?



## mikenyo (Dec 20, 2004)

Is it legal to make a temporary outhouse on state land. We are tenting this year for deer camp and are thinking about digging a hole, putting a platform/throne over it with a doghouse blind for privacy.

I think it is probably illegal, but would like to know for sure.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

mikenyo said:


> Is it legal to make a temporary outhouse on state land. We are tenting this year for deer camp and are thinking about digging a hole, putting a platform/throne over it with a doghouse blind for privacy.
> 
> I think it is probably illegal, but would like to know for sure.


Legal, no problem. Just bury, fill the hole when you leave.


----------



## kanuszea (Nov 9, 2008)

Consult MCL 324.11709

*MCL 324.11709 Disposal of septage waste on land; site permits; application, review, notice, issuance, transfer, revocation*



Sec. 11709. (1) A person shall not dispose of septage waste on land except as authorized by a site permit for that site issued by the department pursuant to part 13. A person shall apply for a site permit using an application form provided by the department. The application shall include all of the following for each site.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Define septage waste. Might help you out.


----------



## cmgronsk10 (Feb 13, 2008)

A person should consult the county Health Department before erecting a "outhouse". Per Public Act 368 of 1978:

Sec. 12771.
(1) A person shall not maintain, or permit to be maintained, on premises owned or controlled by the person an outhouse unless the outhouse is kept in a sanitary condition, and constructed and maintained in a manner which will not injure or endanger the public health.
(2) The department shall promulgate rules governing the construction and maintenance of outhouses to safeguard the public health and to prevent the spread of disease and the existence of sources of contamination.
(3) A person who violates this section is guilty of a misdemeanor. An outhouse not constructed or maintained as required by this section or the rules promulgated pursuant to this section shall be a public nuisance.
(4) As used in this section, &#8220;outhouse&#8221; means a building or other structure not connected with a sewer system or with a properly installed and operated sewage disposal system, and which is used for the reception, disposition, or storage, either temporarily or permanently, of feces or other excreta from the human body.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

cmgronsk10 said:


> A person should consult the county Health Department before erecting a "outhouse". Per Public Act 368 of 1978:
> 
> Sec. 12771.
> (1) A person shall not maintain, or permit to be maintained, *on premises owned or controlled by the person* an outhouse unless the outhouse is kept in a sanitary condition, and constructed and maintained in a manner which will not injure or endanger the public health.
> ...


State land.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Keep one window open on the backside for the gun. The outhouse is just a different style temporary deer hunting blind with your name on it. Depositing human odors as cover scent is legal, but not as effective as human pee which is mostly ammonia and a proven deer attractant as seen on TV.


----------



## cmgronsk10 (Feb 13, 2008)

Exactly Big Frank he would be violating the law because he does not own or control the area. Therefore violating the portion of section 3: "An outhouse not constructed or maintained as required by this section or the rules promulgated pursuant to this section shall be a public nuisance." The person would need to own the property and get approved per county health code, all others would be considered a public nuisance.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Nope. There is no Section 3


----------



## cmgronsk10 (Feb 13, 2008)

Anything outside of the parameter of subsection 1 is a violation.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I believe I am correct. We are not talking about an outhouse for a cabin etc. We are also not talking about a septic tank hauler or someone's motorhome that has a holding tank and using state land being a dumping area to get rid of waste that came from other places. So none of you guys ever take a dump or wiss when your out hunting?


----------



## cmgronsk10 (Feb 13, 2008)

You are right Boehr that we are not talking about a outhouse for a cabin we are talking about an "outhouse". Per subsection 4 "As used in this section, outhouse means a building or other structure not connected with a sewer system or with a properly installed and operated sewage disposal system, and which is used for the reception, disposition, or storage, either temporarily or permanently, of feces or other excreta from the human body." So clearly we are talking about an outhouse. Also I am not sure but bad behavior such as wizzing in the woods does not justify an "outhouse" being erected on public property. Clearly this a public nuisance. Maybe we should stick to the law and not opinion.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

cmgronsk10 said:


> Maybe we should stick to the law and not opinion.


I will definitely remember that statement and will apply it to any of your posts in the Law thread.

Sorry all you tent campers, go buy a holding tank, bring a porta-potty or just hold it. cmgronsk10 has spoken.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Good one Boehr, I just wouldn't want to be the CO that had to collect the evidence to prove the case to the judge!

We never had any CO question our temporary outhouse when we tented it, and we had more than one or two stop by.


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

We never had any CO question our temporary outhouse when we tented it, and we had more than one or two stop by.[/quote]


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Well he might jump on me for opinion again of course my opinion is based on 26 years of working in this field which I'm sure is a little more than he has under his belt. The intent of the law posted is nothing to do with hunters or any outdoor recreationalist legally camping on state lands. I could buy into it if someone was staying in something that has a holding tank such as a trailer or motorhome etc., but I have yet to see a tent sold that a holding tank comes included.

Does a bear dodo in the woods?:lol:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

never had a problem with ours, A pair of C.O.'S saw it


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

kanuszea said:


> Consult MCL 324.11709
> 
> *MCL 324.11709 Disposal of septage waste on land; site permits; application, review, notice, issuance, transfer, revocation*
> 
> ...


This law deals with septic tank haulers.



> Originally Posted by cmgronsk10
> A person should consult the county Health Department before erecting a "outhouse". Per Public Act 368 of 1978:
> 
> Sec. 12771.
> ...


This law deals with drilling wells and tapping into exsisting sewage lines.
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(3u...page=getObject&objectName=mcl-368-1978-12-127

You guys need to read more than one sentence when dealing with laws to discover what the intent of the law is and how it pertains to a situation.:gaga:


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Boehr, I wondered about setting up an outside crapper like my dad use to do when we went deer hunting with him. I'll accept your "opinion", no questions asked.....except this one:

Does the pope poop in the woods?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
He does if he is deer hunting! :yikes:


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hamilton Reef said:


> Keep one window open on the backside for the gun. The outhouse is just a different style temporary deer hunting blind with your name on it. Depositing human odors as cover scent is legal, but not as effective as human pee which is mostly ammonia and a proven deer attractant as seen on TV.


----------

